# Arcola, Cowles, and Wheeler



## NEOH CHROMER (Dec 2, 2019)

I have a couple questions regarding these streams. If anyone has any info, could you please send me a private message? I don't want to mention anything about unstocked tribs on a public forum. Thanks.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

NEOH CHROMER said:


> I have a couple questions regarding these streams. If anyone has any info, could you please send me a private message? I don't want to mention anything about unstocked tribs on a public forum. Thanks.


Hey ive been fishing those tribs for over 20yrs. What do u wanna know?


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

kingbaiter13 said:


> Hey ive been fishing those tribs for over 20yrs. What do u wanna know?


....hopefully enough to turn this into a PM conversation.....


----------



## NEOH CHROMER (Dec 2, 2019)

kingbaiter13 said:


> Hey ive been fishing those tribs for over 20yrs. What do u wanna know?


I sent you a PM....Thanks.


----------

